# God in Time at Creation



## B.J. (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone every heard the criticism that suggest it is impossible for God to have created in 6 days, being that 6 days presupposes God was in time? I think I am saying it right.


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, but it is a shallow argument. God created the natural laws which govern His creation. It would not be inconsistent for God to create these natural laws and decide to bring them into being using those laws (i.e. time).


----------



## VanVos (Mar 25, 2007)

God is timeless and everything He does is eternal, but the effects of His timeless determination to create has temporality i.e. the six day creation. 

VanVos


----------



## MW (Mar 25, 2007)

VanVos said:


> God is timeless and everything He does is eternal, but the effects of His timeless determination to create has temporality i.e. the six day creation.



 And compare 6 days of manna giving, also connected with the institution of the Sabbath.


----------

